# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  تطبيق البنات

## بنت الشام

تطبيق البنات 

" التطبيق" كلمة جديدة دخلت قاموس الشباب السوري خلال السنوات الأخيرة، وتعارفوا عليها بينهم كدلالة على تلك المحاولات التي يُراد منها الاستحواذ والسيطرة على الفتاة.
وكما يبدو من معناها فإن هذه الكلمة تجسد علاقة اجتماعية جديدة ومتميزة بين أفراد الجنسين، فهي ليست علاقة " صداقة"، أو " زمالة " أو حتى " حب " كما قد يتبادر إلى ذهن البعض للوهلة الأولى، بل إنها وكما تعارف عليها الجميع تجسد نسخة مطورة عن " التلطيش " ( وهذه الأخيرة تعني " المعاكسة ") ، ولكن التلطيش يختلف عن التطبيق في أن الأخيرة تنجح في إقامة علاقة من نوع ما بين الشاب والفتاة. في المحصلة إن كلمة " التطبيق " تمنح لنفسها معنى تُشمٌّ منه رائحة علاقة مشبوهة وغير صحيحة يمكن أن تعني حالة صداقة مؤقتة مبنية سلفاً على الشك، ويرى كثيرون أن " التطبيق " صار الشغل الشاغل لغالبية الشباب إلى درجة أن شاباً بدون girl frend صار يشعر بنقص في شخصيته من الممكن أن يعاب عليه بين الآخرين، ولأن مفهوم الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة كثيراً ما يصطدم برواسب مجتمعية قاسية ترفض مثل هذه العلاقات، فإن التطبيق نسخة مشوهة عن للصداقة ، ولن يكون مستغرباً أن ينظر كل من الشاب والفتاة إلى هذه العلاقة بينهما من هذا المنظار، يقول بسام حو:
أعرف أن ما أقيمه علاقة غير سليمة، فلقد تعرفت بصديقتي بعد أن استجابت لمعاكساتي لها، لذا فأنا أتوقع منها أن تفعل الشي نفسه مع شاب آخر ما دامت فعلته معي، لكن مهما يكن فأنا لا يمكنني العيش بدون فتاة .
البعض ( وخصوصاً رجال الدين) يرون أن التطبيق نتج عن حالات الاختلاط التي لطالما حذروا منها بين الذكور والإناث في المدارس والجامعات، وهم دائماً لا يستطيعون عزل ذلك عن مخططات خارجية تحاك لتمزيق المسلمين كما يقولون، آخرون من الناس يرون أن هذا النوع من العلاقات هو نتيجة طبيعية لواقع اقتصادي خانق يعاني منه أغلب الشباب يحول بينهم وبين الزواج، ومن هذا المنطلق فإنه يمكن رؤية هذا النوع من العلاقات ( التطبيق، البغاء،..) كشكل من أشكال الفقر أو البطالة.
ومهما تعددت الآراء في أسبابه ،وآثاره السيئة على الشباب، يبقى " التطبيق " ظاهرة اجتماعية تستحق التوقف عند أساليبها وفنونها؟
لا تكاد تخلو حلقة شبابية من النقاش في هذا الموضوع، فهذا يفخر بأنه طبّق تلك، وذاك يدعي بأنه يستطيع التطبيق متى شاء، وهنا سيكون المجال رحباً لإطلاق الخيال في وصف وتجسيد المغامرات الدونكشوتية لكل منهم، في المقابل فإن الأمر لن يختلف كثيراً في حلقات الفتيات، فهذه تتفاخر كم أغوت بشبان وقادتهم خلفها كالخرفان، و تلك تتحدث عن شاب وسيم يطاردها أينما ذهبت، مدّعية أنها تتجاهله بينما قد تكون الحقيقة عكس ذلك تماماً .
يقول أنور.م :
البنت هي البادئة دوماً، تعطي الإشارة الأولى للشاب ثم تترك له مهمة صناعة الصدف والفرص للقاء بها. 
مراتع التطبيق
و ( المطبّقون) يعرفون أين يلتقطون صيدهم، وكأن الجميع تفاهم مسبقاً على الالتقاء في أمكنة معينة، في الجامعة تقع الأماكن المفضّلة تلك خلف الأبنية، أو في زوايا معينة من الكافتريا ، وفي المدارس تقع تلك الأماكن في عتمة الحارات القريبة من المدرسة، وعدا ذلك فإن هناك أماكن كثيرة صار معروفاً أنها مشهورة بالمطبقين، وهي باتت الملاذ لكل من يبحث عن ذلك، في دمشق تقع الأماكن المفضلة للمطبقين في الشعلان والصالحية وحديقة الجاحظ وأبو رمانة وباب توما، وهناك من السهل رؤية العشرات من الشبان الذين يصطفون كالحراس على جانبي الطريق كلٌ يحاول الفوز بغنيمته، وبالتأكيد لا تحتاج فتاة تمر في هذا المكان لأكثر من تقديم ابتسامة واحدة حتى ترى قطعاناً من الشبان يزحفون خلفها.
أساليب التطبيق
وأساليب التطبيق تختلف بحسب البنت أو الشاب، فالتعامل مع الطالبة الجامعية يختلف عنه مع طالبة المدرسة أو الجارة في البناية ، في الجامعة أشهر طريقة للتطبيق هو أن يطلب الشاب من ( زميلته) أن تعيره ملخصاً أو نوطة باعتباره لم يحضر بعض المحاضرات، وهنا قد يبدأ الحديث بما قاله الدكتور وينتهي بفنجان قهوة في الكافتريا. 
أما أسلوب تطبيق البنت للشاب فإنه مختلف، خصوصاً أن الفتاة الجامعية قد تعلمت كيف تستغل أنوثتها ومفاتنها لإصابة الشاب في مقتل، فإن لم تنفع الابتسامة ينفع الغمز، وإذا كان الشاب أكثر غباءً وجفاءً ولم يفهم لغة الإشارة فإنه بالتأكيد قد تعلّم القراءة قبل أن يصل للجامعة، لذلك فإن رسالة صغيرة فيها كلمتين حلوين ستقضي بالتأكيد على غبائه أو كبريائه المزعوم .
وإذا كانت البنت لا زالت في الثانوية فإن على الراغب بالتطبيق أن يجد مكاناً له بين عشرات الشبان المتربصين أمام الرصيف المقابل، ويكفيه أن يكتب رقم هاتفه على ورقة صغيرة ، ويرميها للفتاة وهي خارجة للمنزل، ثم يعود إلى منزله ينتظر أما الهاتف ليتمتع بخدمة كاشف رقم المتصل .
أما إذا كانت البنت جارة في البناء فإن تطبيقها أسهل بالتأكيد، إذ يستطبع " المطبّق " أن يلتقي بها صدفة كل يوم وهما ذاهبان إلى المدرسة، كما يمكنه أيضاً أن يعود معها صدفة، وأن يصعد معها صدفة بنفس الميكرو أيضاً، ويجلسان صدفة في نفس المقعد.
أما التكنولوجيا والتقدم العلمي فإنهما لم يبخلان في تقديم خدماتهما لجيل الشباب المتعطش لكل ما هو جديد، إذ أدخلا طريقة جديدة ضمت حديثاً إلى طرق التطبيق ، وهي المحادثة عبر الانترنيت أو chating ، والتي فتحت لعلم التطبيق آفاقاً جديدة ورحبة وفّرت الكثير من الجهد والمال على الشباب .
مستلزمات التطبيق
أما مستلزمات التطبيق فهي كثيرة وعديدة، ولعل أهمها على الاطلاق الموبايل، ذاك الجهاز الذي ما زال حلماً يدغدغ جميع الشباب في سوريا، وفي حال توفره مع الشاب فإن الموبايل بالتأكيد سيوفر عليه نصف العناء الذي كان سيتكابده لولاه، وطبعاً إن توافرت السيارة بالإضافة على ذلك فسيكون الأمر أفضل، وزيادة الخير خير، يقول الشاب فكرت :
إن أكثر ما يلفت نظر بنات اليوم هو السيارة أنا نفسي استأجرت ذات مرّة سيارة فاستطعت في يوم واحد تطبيق بنتين رغم أن إحداهن بقيت طوال أسبوع ألطّش لها ولم تكن تأبه لي أبداً
طق براغي
بعض الشباب قد يتنافسون فيما بينهم من يقدر على تطبيق بنت معينة ، وأحياناً يحتدم الصراع بينهم في سبيل ذلك، فهذا الذي يغافل ذاك ويلتقي بها بعيداً عن الجامعة، وآخر ( يطق برغي ) لزميله و يوصل إلى مسامع الفتاة بأن ذاك يضحك عليها، وإلى ما هنالك من تفاصيل رخيصة لا تليق بشاب جامعي يعول عليه كثيرة،على أن الأمر قد يتطور أحياناً ليأخذ منحى آخر أشد عنفاً، وكثيرة هي القصص التي تسمع في هذا السياق لعل آخرها جريمة القتل الذي ارتكبها أحد الطلاب بحق زميلته في المدينة الجامعية عندما عرف بأن هناك زميلاً آخر نجح في تطبيقها، يقول الطالب ماجد نعيسة الذي يسكن في المدينة الجامعية :
قد تكون البنت هي نفسها ضحية خيانة الخبز والملح والفراش،هنا نسمع ونشاهد كثيراً من هذه القصص حتى أننا اعتدنا عليها، فكل يوم نسمع صراخاً أو نشاهد شجاراً بين اثنين بسبب بنت، كل منهما يحاول إظهار رجولته أمامها، خصوصاً إذا كان أحد المتشاجرين قريبها.
وهناك من الشباب أو البنات من يستغل محبة صديق أو صديقة لهم لأهداف شخصية مادية، فبعض البنات يرمين بأصدقائهن الذين يكنون لهنّ كل المحبة والاخلاص عندما يعجزون عن تلبية رغباتهن المادية، كما أن هناك بعض الشباب يتلاعبون بمشاعر الحب التي تقدمها لهم صديقاتهم فيغررون بهنّ وينتهكون عفّتهنّ ، أو أنهم يكتفون باستخدامهن كمماسح للتباهي أمام الأصدقاء.

هذه هي قصة التطبيق؛ الظاهرة الغريبة الأخرى الوافدة إلى المجتمع السوري والمجتمع الاردني ليس بعيد عن الموضوع،والذي يبدو مستعداً لاستقبال المزيد مالم تتم توعيته ومخاطبته بعقلانية،وهنا دعونا نعترف بأنه قد نستطيع غض النظر عن مثل هذه الخروقات في جسد مجتمعاتنا العربية، لكن دعونا نعترف في الوقت نفسه بأنه يمكننا دائما رؤيتها ومعالجتها.
---------------------------
فما رأيكم أنتم بالموضوع؟؟!

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا على الموضوع بس هذه الظاهرة منتشرية في كل دول العالم وليس في الشام او الاردن بل في جميع دول العالم

----------


## N_tarawneh

الظاهرة منتشرة عنا وبكثرة يا بنت الشام ...

اعتقد بأن التطبيق قد يكون بمثابة الاستهلال في تلك العلاقة بغض النظر عن طبيعتها سوى كانت صداقه أو حب ، وهي مأخوذه من الطبق على الشيء ، على سبيل المثال الأم عندما تنادي على إبنتها يا بنت ِ (طبقي غطاء الطنجرة على الطنجرة) وهذا دليل على المؤامة والمطابقة بين الطنجرة وغطائها ، في الحقيقة أنا لا أعتقد بأن الكلمة تدل على معنى سلبي لا سمح الله خاصة ً وأنها رديفه لمعنى التزّبيط أو بناء العلاقة ...

يعني أفهم من هيك يا بنت الشام بأنك ضد فكرة التطبيق ...!!!؟؟؟

وهل  ستسمحين لاحد إنه ( يطبقك) بيوم من الأيام  ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*لي عوده في ملئ الرد بالابتسامات  .. مشكورة*

----------


## عُبادة

والله هذه مشكلة كبيرة تحير شباب الامة كاملة وتضيع اوقاتهم بشي فارغ

----------


## بنت الشام

شكرا كتير لرددكن بانتظار البئيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

في الحقيقه هذه الظاهره تشكل مرض اجتماعي يغزو مجتماعاتنا العربيه بشكل عام...والحل يكون فى حسن التربيه والضمير...مشكوره

----------


## الاء

مشكوره على الموضوع  
بس صعب حدا يئدر يغير موضوع التطبيق 

  الا اذا اقنع فيه الشب من داخله  انه غلط

----------


## M7MD

NO COMMENT

----------


## بنت الشام

[align=center]يسلمو لالكن مشاركتكن وبانتظار بقيه الاعضاء وين [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]قمة الوقاحة و قلة الأدب

تقبلي مروري[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

موضوعك كثير مهم بس شتا نديروا هاذو هوما شباب اليوم وهذا موجود لدينا ايضا بالجزائر

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بنت الشام

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو نعيم  
_شكرا على الموضوع بس هذه الظاهرة منتشرية في كل دول العالم وليس في الشام او الاردن بل في جميع دول العالم_ 


شكرا 


استنى شوي لسه في اساليب جديدة ترقب 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## بنت الجبل

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------

